# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM 500 WATT

## kostas30

Ειμαι στα τελειωματα  της συγκεκριμενης κατασκευης  οι οποια αποτελειτε  απο το pll της rdvv και ενα λινεαρ με το MRF6VP2600  το μονο που μενει τωρα ριναι να κατασκευαστει ενα  βαττομετρο και οι σχετικες προστασιες και  ενα low pass φιλτρο της προκοπης και μετα ενα μαζεματακι της κατασκευης.  το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα μου εδωσε εως 650 watt  αλλα για λογους ασφαλειας  θα λειτουργησει max 500 watt. 


να πω ακομα οτι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα κατασκευαστικε για λογους πειραματικους και μετρησεις στο εργαστηριο  με υλικα τα οποια υπηρχαν  στα συρταρια μου.

----------


## giannaras13

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη....σου ευχομαι και κιλοβατορα  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου τα εχουμε περασει και τα κιλοβατια  απλα δεν ειχα τι να κανω ειχα σκουριασει χαχαχα και καθησα και μονταρισα σιγα σιγα

----------


## giannaras13

> φιλε μου τα εχουμε περασει και τα κιλοβατια  απλα δεν ειχα τι να κανω ειχα σκουριασει χαχαχα και καθησα και μονταρισα σιγα σιγα



  εγω τωρα φτιαχνω ενα 10 watt.. xaxaxa Τι εμβελεια εχεις με το κιλοβατ?  :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## QRTSIDAKIS

Πολύ καλό! Μερακλίδικο! Μπράβο!

----------


## KOKAR

> φιλε μου τα εχουμε περασει και τα κιλοβατια  απλα *δεν ειχα τι να κανω ειχα σκουριασει* χαχαχα και καθησα και μονταρισα σιγα σιγα



για ενα εξωτικό υλικό οπως ειναι το MRF6VP2600 η παραπάνω απάντηση είναι κάπως.....

----------


## kostas30

φιλε κωστα kokar πριν ενα χρονο η freescale  τα εδινε sample ε κ εγω πηρα μερικα με κοστος μονο τα μεταφορικα 5 δολαρια το ζευγαρι αυτα που  πηρα ηταν αυτα MRF6VP2600h      mrfe6vp61k25h    *MRF6VP11KH* *MRF6V4300N    MRF6VP41KH  εχω κ αλλα στο ντουλαπι .........*

----------


## kostas30

εδω ειναι το pcb toυ linear για οποιον το θελει

----------

WIZARD (28-10-12)

----------


## kostas30

φιλε γιαννη δεν παιζουν ρολο τα κιλοβατ στην εμβελια  αλλα το υψος και το κεραιοσυστημα

----------

WIZARD (28-10-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Σε λίγο καιρό θα υπάρχει και έτοιμο ...

----------

kostas30 (30-09-12)

----------


## kostas30

το περιμενουμε Γρηγορη  και το pll και το λινεαρ  :Wink:      δοκιμαστικα το εκανα  και ειχα πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα  αν ηταν σε μια πιο σωστη πλακετα σιγουρα θα ηταν καλυτερα  αλλα που θα παει τις περιμενουμε  :Rolleyes:

----------

moutoulos (30-09-12)

----------


## electron

Πράγματι θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή κατασκευή από την άποψη ότι η σχεδίαση και οι δοκιμές θα προέλθουν από φίλους και καλά μέλη του Ηλεκτρονικά. Επειδή στο διαδίκτυο πολλές φορές βρίσκουμε κυκλώματα αμφιβόλου αξιοπιστίας μια προσπάθεια τέτοια θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Μπράβο στον Κώστα και τον Γρηγόρη. Αναμένουμε τον πλήρη οδηγό της κατασκευής.

----------

kostas30 (30-09-12), 

moutoulos (30-09-12)

----------


## kostas30

θα ηθελα ακομα να πω οτι τα μοσφετ της  freescale   ειναι απο τα καλυτερα που εχω δουλεψει ποτε απο θεμα απολαβης  αντοχης  και σταθεροτητας. 
φιλε electron μολις θα ολοκληρωθει η κατασκευη θα δωσω τα πληρη στοιχεια και οτι σχεδια υπαρχουν ακομα και εναν πινακα με ολες τις μετρησεις και φωτο απο αυτες.

----------

electron (01-10-12)

----------


## kostas30

:Unsure:

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα τα σεβη

Δεν εχω να προσθεσω προς το παρων .Θα επανελθω καποια αλλη στιγμη

Ομως με απογοητεψες ,κατι αλλο περιμενα απο εσενα. Αυτα εδω τι ταχεις;


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35673

----------


## radioamateur

> Ειμαι στα τελειωματα  της συγκεκριμενης κατασκευης  οι οποια αποτελειτε  απο το pll της rdvv και ενα λινεαρ με το MRF6VP2600  το μονο που μενει τωρα ριναι να κατασκευαστει ενα  βαττομετρο και οι σχετικες προστασιες και  ενα low pass φιλτρο της προκοπης και μετα ενα μαζεματακι της κατασκευης.  το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα μου εδωσε εως 650 watt  αλλα για λογους ασφαλειας  θα λειτουργησει max 500 watt. 
> 
> 
> να πω ακομα οτι το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα κατασκευαστικε για λογους πειραματικους και μετρησεις στο εργαστηριο  με υλικα τα οποια υπηρχαν  στα συρταρια μου.



Φίλε μου Κώστα πολύ ωραίο το εργαλείο που φέρει πλέον γνήσια ελληνική υποχραφή.Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τα mosfet freescale αποτελούν την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας στο χώρο των mosfet με συντελεστή απόδοσης υπερβολικά υψηλό >70% και χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον από όλες τις επώνυμες εταιρείες.
Πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει κατασκευή pll & linear σε μια μόνο πλακέτα προς αποφυγή απωλειών;

----------


## moutoulos

> ... τα mosfet freescale αποτελούν την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας στο χώρο των mosfet 
> με συντελεστή απόδοσης υπερβολικά υψηλό >70% ...
> 
>   ... pll & linear σε μια μόνο πλακέτα ...



Η προηγούμενη πλακέτα που έβαλα, είναι για το MRFE6VP61K25H (1000W) με βαθμό απόδοσης 80%.
Με είσοδο 3W, υπάρχει έξοδος 1000W. Φανταστείτε οτι με τυπική ισχύ 1W, βγάζει σχεδόν 600W. Αλλά
ακόμα και με 300mW (0.3W) > έξοδος 150W. Όλα αυτά δεν τα βγάζω απο το μυαλό μου αλλά απο το
DataSheet αυτού. Μιλάμε πάντα για την μπάντα των FM. 



Όμως πριν αρχίσετε να κάνετε όνειρα, υπολογίστε τα 1500W τροφοδοσία του (50V 30A), ή 2x 50V 15A.
Που βέβαια δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα, γιατί με δυο MeanWell se-600-48 οριακά, κάνεις δουλειά μέχρι τα
800W. Αλλά κάνεις δουλειά άνετα, με δυο MeanWell se-1000-48. Όλα αυτά βέβαια στοιχίζουν, και μάλιστα 
αρκετά ...

Πολύ χονδρικά, το "μικρό" MeanWell 600W, θα το βρείτε περίπου 170€, και κάνα 250€ το 1000W. Μιλάω 
για το ένα πάντα τεμάχιο.

Μίλησα για το τροφοδοτικό, γιατί είναι το Α & Ω. Αν δεν υπάρξει σωστό τροφοδοτικό μην ξεκινάτε τίποτα,
γιατί τα συγκεκριμένα τρανζίστορ δεν θέλουν πειραματισμούς ... γιατί στοιχίζουν πανάκριβα.

Τώρα το αν είναι ή οχι καλό, όλα σε μια πλακέτα, δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά πιστεύω πως οχι. Καμία σοβαρή 
εταιρεία δεν το κάνει αυτό. Μαζί μπορεί να είναι, ... αλλά απομονωμένα. Το Μosfet θα αναπτύξει θερμοκρασία
αρκετή, μαζί και η γύρω πλακέτα του, κάτι που το PLL θα απεχθάνεται ...



Βάζω τις δυο συγκεκριμένες πλακέτες, προς σύγκριση ...

----------

kostas30 (01-10-12)

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Συμφωνω με τον γρηγορη.

----------


## kostas30

εκτος των meanwell πολυ καλα τροφοδοτικα ειναι αυτα εχω ενα 2kw  to  οποιο το πηρα 50 ευρω και περιμενω να μου φερουν ακομα 2 ιδια.                     http://www.psui.com/pdf/flatpack1800.pdf

----------


## kostas30

> Κωστα τα σεβη
> 
> Δεν εχω να προσθεσω προς το παρων .Θα επανελθω καποια αλλη στιγμη
> 
> Ομως με απογοητεψες ,κατι αλλο περιμενα απο εσενα. Αυτα εδω τι ταχεις;
> 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35673



Φιλε μου παναγιωτη  καλη η φασολαδα και την γουσταρω πολυ   αλλα και λιγο χαβιαρη  χρειαζεται που κ που τι λες :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Να σαι καλα κωστα
Το διαβασα το θεμα σου και στο νετ
Και πραγματικα ειδα, ωραιες κατασκευες

Οκ ...τετοια να βλεπουμε επιτελους να ξυπναμε απο τον Μεσαιωνα

Ευχαριστω κωστα

----------

kostas30 (01-10-12)

----------


## aris285

Πατριώτη τι θεριο ειναι αυτο? πολυ καλη καλη κατασκευη.
βγαζεις κανενα στον αερα να σε ακουσουμε?

----------


## crown

Γρηγορη εαν καταλαβα καλα γιατι δεν παρακολουθησα το θεμα θα κανειs τιs πλακετεs του παραπανω PLL-LINEAR?

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Κώστα. Στην ουσία του PLL είναι έτοιμη (μερικές μέρες υπομονή). Απλά του Linear θα καθυστερήσει λίγο ...

----------


## POWERFUL

Μπράβο Κώστα φαίνεται καλή δουλειά ,με φίλτρο αρμόνικων και δυνατό τροφοδοτικό, μια προστασία στάσιμων πιστεύω θα ήταν απαραίτητη Και φυσικά κάποιες θωρακίσεις  που βέβαια μπορεί να υπάρχουν και να μην τις πρόσεξα και πάλι άψογος !!!

----------


## crown

Η Δουλεια του Γρηγορη ειναι υπεροχη!!!!!!!!!!!και για το Pcb τι σκεφτεσε?να δωθει μια συνολικη παραγγελια για την κατασκευη του?

----------


## josemoises

Dear friend, it is possible to publicate the information of this linear amplifier?, best regards
moises calderon

----------


## radioamateur

You have to make a deposit equal to the GREEK deficit and then you will receive the draft the transmitter completely FREE...!!!










 :hahahha:

----------

WIZARD (28-10-12)

----------


## crown

Γρηγορη εχειs κανενα νεο απο το PLL?

----------


## moutoulos

Σε μια δυο μέρες ..., θα είναι εδώ.

----------


## crown

περιμενουμε ολοι με αγωνια

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα, αυτή είναι η πλακέτα του PLL.
Η πλακέτα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πρωτότυπη. Πολλές αλλαγές ..., και HiEND ποιότητα !!!.

----------

electron (12-10-12), 

p.gabr (11-10-12), 

ts0gl1s (04-01-13)

----------


## picdev

moutoulos είδα στο site σου αυτό http://www.moutoulos.com/eShop.php?v...=9&category=10
πουλάς τη πλακέτα έτοιμη με 15$ ? ή το σχέδιο?

----------


## χαμραδιο

οι τιμες ειναι με φπα ή χωρις;

----------


## kostas30

ποτε θα ξεκινησουν η αποστολες Γρηγορη?

----------


## moutoulos

> moutoulos είδα στο site σου αυτό http://www.moutoulos.com/eShop.php?v...=9&category=10
> πουλάς τη πλακέτα έτοιμη με 15$ ? ή το σχέδιο?



Μόνο την πλακέτα. Το σχέδιο υπάρχει παντού, δεν είναι κρυφό.





> οι τιμες ειναι με φπα ή χωρις;



Οι τιμές είναι σε $, και είναι τελικές.





> ποτε θα ξεκινησουν η αποστολες Γρηγορη?



 Έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει Κώστα, ... θα σε πάρω τηλ.

----------


## electron

Γρηγόρη εργο τέχνης η πλακετα. Δωστε ομως και το σχηματικό για να μην τα ψάχνουμε ,αλλά και για να είναι ολα τα απαραίτητα συγκεντρωμένα εδω.

----------


## NIKOS

Γρηγορη για ποια version ειναι η πλακετα του pll;

----------


## crown

Γρηγορη η πλακετα απο την οθονη lcd υπαρχει?

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Γρηγορη υπαρχει δυνατοτητα εκτος απο την πλακετα να στειλεις και το pic προγραμματισμενο γιατι δεν υπαρχει προγραμματιστης και αν ναι αν μπορεις να μου πεις τιμη.
αυτο ειναι το μαιλ μου glelectronics@yahoo.com
ευχαριστω γιωργος

----------


## crown

Γωργο πεs το και σε μενα
satland7@gmail.com

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη εργο τέχνης η πλακετα. Δωστε ομως και το σχηματικό για να μην τα ψάχνουμε,
> αλλά και για να είναι ολα τα απαραίτητα συγκεντρωμένα εδω.



 Γιάννη δεν χρειάζεται κάτι απο αυτά που λες, εφόσον είναι όλα εδώ συγκεντρωμένα.





> Γρηγορη για ποια version ειναι η πλακετα του pll;



 Είναι η έκδοση 2006-2007





> Γρηγορη η πλακετα απο την οθονη lcd υπαρχει?



Ακόμα οχι. Ο λόγος είναι οτι δεν κάνει για το συγκεκριμένο, δεν το έχω δουλέψει και για 
την ώρα θέλει αρκετή επεξεργασία, προκειμένου να προσαρμοσθεί σε αυτό. Πέρα απο 
αυτό ή πλακέτα δεν έχει κάτι άλλο πάνω της, όλα εμπεριέχονται πάνω στο PLL PCB:
Audio, UP, DOWN, SET, LED LOCK, ADJ POWER etc. 
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι μπορούν να μπούν στο κουτί στην πρόσοψη σαν να υπάρχει η 
πλακέτα του Display.  Στην ουσία δηλαδή δεν προσφέρει κάτι ...





> Γρηγορη υπαρχει δυνατοτητα εκτος απο την πλακετα να στειλεις και το pic προγραμματισμενο 
> γιατι δεν υπαρχει προγραμματιστης και αν ναι αν μπορεις να μου πεις τιμη.αυτο ειναι το μαιλ μου
> glelectronics@yahoo.com
> ευχαριστω γιωργος







> Γωργο πεs το και σε μενα
> satland7@gmail.com



Γιώργο & Κώστα. Επειδή δεν έχω κανένα απο τους δυο PIC που χρειάζεται το PLL, 
για την ώρα δεν μπορώ. Αργότερα ναι ...

----------


## picdev

πολύ καλή δουλεία και τέλεια τιμή τσάμπα πράμα ειναι

----------


## pit21

Γρηγόρη με όλο το σεβασμο προς την δουλειά σου η οποία ειναι σιγουρα παρα πολυ καλη υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημοσιευσεις εδω το αρχειο .lay από το sprint layout με βάση το οποίο φτιάχτηκε η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα?
Ο σκοπός μου είναι να την επεξεργαστω λιγο να την φερω στα μέτρα μου κ να την φτιάξω σπίτι μου.Αν για οποιοδήποτε λογο δε θες δεν μπορεις κοκ κανενα προβλημα!Βλέπω πως εχεις ρίξει ιδρωτα σε αυτη την πλακέτα και το σεβομαι!

----------


## moutoulos

Κοίτα Παναγιώτη ...
Έχω σχεδιάσει πολλές πλακέτες, και τις έχω επισυνάψει εδώ (στο Forum εννοώ). Όμως 
κάποιες είναι ειδικές ... 

Υπάρχουν οι πλακέτες για στήριξη των ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων ... 
Και πλακέτες για "εκθεσιακή" υποστήριξη ... 

Αυτή η πλακέτα που μιλάμε, ... ανήκει στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. Αυτές δεν τις μοιράζομαι. 



Φιλικά, και σε ευχαριστώ 
που το καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## pit21

Κανένα πρόβλημα!απλα μια ερωτηση ωστε τουλαχιστον να συνεχίσω με ο,τι έχω. 
Έχω δει την παλιά πλακετα που κυκλοφορουσε και το τυπωμενο πηνειο αναμεσα στο BFR96 kai to 1971 είχε μια λιγοτερη "σπειρα" να το πω...
Δεν επιρεάζει αυτο την απόδοση του φαντάζομαι ετσι δεν είναι?

Σε ευχαριστω και πάλι!

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ πάλι δεν το ξέρω αυτό ...

Απ ότι βλέπω το ίδιο είναι:
http://senderbau.egyptportal.ch/foru...1/DSC02878.JPG

Μήπως λες για άλλη έκδοση?.

----------


## pit21

Δεν ξερώ... Είναι άλλη εκδοση αυτή εδω?

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτή είναι η προηγούμενη ..., δεν έχει ούτε xtal (κρύσταλλο), στον PIC ...

----------


## pit21

Είναι δλδ καλυτερο με Xtal στον PIC? το λέω γιατι αν δεν κάνω λάθος το συγκεκριμένο υποστηρίζει και την πλακετα του πανελ για την οθονη (με τη ρυθμηση εξοδου τα input buttons και τα led lock κτλ) οπότε φαντάστηκα πως είναι πιο καινουρια βερσιον(ανεξαρτήτως τι γραφει πανω διοτι εχουν βγει όπως ειναι γνωστο ενα καρο βερσιον για το συγκεκριμένο pll που εχουμε χάσει τον μπουσουλα).

----------


## moutoulos

Tο συγκεκριμένο που έχεις βάλει σαν Link είναι η παλιά έκδοση (κάπου το 2006), που αργότερα 
χωρίς να ξέρω τι έχει επιπλέον, μετονομάστηκε σε 2008 ή 2009 Version. Σε αυτή που λες, ναι 
μπαίνει η πλακέτα πρόσοψη/Panel. Και σε αυτή που έχω βάλει μπαίνει, αλλά θέλει δουλειά όσον
αφορά το Pin στην PinHeader 2x7 Right Angle.

Υπήρχαν δυο εκδόσεις. Αυτή με την: 

PinHeader 2x7 Right AnglePinHeader 2x9 Right Angle 
 
Στην δεύτερη μπαίνει κανονικά η "πρόσοψη".

----------


## TSAKALI

Το βασικο προβλημα με τις πλακετες του Γρηγορη ειναι οτι δεν σου παει η καρδια
να κολλησεις επανω υλικα, ειναι προτιμοτερο να τις ..κορνιζαρεις.

----------

moutoulos (18-10-12)

----------


## Nickolaos

> Κώστα, αυτή είναι η πλακέτα του PLL.
> Η πλακέτα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πρωτότυπη. Πολλές αλλαγές ..., και HiEND ποιότητα !!!.



Δεν θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα,αλλα λιώνω!!!Απλά φανταστική.

----------

moutoulos (20-10-12)

----------


## badsak

Αν και ειπα να κανω θεραπεια απο την rf  θα με ξανακανετε να αρχισω τις κατασκευες.....
Κωστα δεν αντεξες να τα κοιτας τα mosfet βλεπω πρεπει να φτιαξω και εγω κατι με τα δικα μου...μπορει να χαλασουν αν καθονται...
Γρηγορη... στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου με πμ..... ψηθηκα...

----------


## radium98

Γεια σου μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή την παλέτα ,ή να μου δώσει μια διάταξη παλέτας .καθορίζουν για ένα PA που χρησιμοποιούν το BLF278 γιατί έχω μου junk χάρη

Hello can i use this pallet ,or can give me a layout pallet .lay for an PA that use the BLF278 because i have one in my junk thanks

----------

